# Anyone heard of it?



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Anyone heard of the boat "Ya' Think?" It's maybe a Grady White in the 20-30 ft range and it's part of a pro team, judging by the sponsor logos on it's hull.

Thanx for any help,
Evan


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

Haven't heared of it but you might wanna try thr sponsers if they did somthing dumb so that the people that pay their bills are aware of it ....hope it wasn't anything bad

Mike


----------



## keezy (Jul 1, 2003)

Check out this link:

http://www.fishska.com/tournamenttrail/standings/2004/09/9overall.asp

You can't hide from the net.


----------

